# problems with devel/hadoop2



## pkubaj (Jul 24, 2014)

Has any of you tried to run Hadoop? I'm currently trying to set it up, but it just doesn't work. Sometimes it starts and I can see it in jps, but after a moment it stops. I've tried to run it in a Fedora VM and it works great, but copying its files and modifying them for FreeBSD doesn't work for me (I have of course made some error I don't recognize). If you could provide some actually working configs from FreeBSD, I would be grateful.


----------

